# websites for old CVA parts ?????



## ky_longbow (Dec 25, 2011)

can anyone point me in the direction of replacement parts for an older CVA .50 frontier carbine , been lying around for years and has been robbed of various parts , my son has shown some interest in the old rifle and i would love to bring it up to snuff......looking for websites.....THANKS !


----------



## frankwright (Dec 26, 2011)

There is really no one place to find parts for your gun. Ebay under "muzzle loader,muzzleloader,blackpowder" usually has hammers,locks stocks etc. They are big anti gun but seem to let the ML stuff slide.
Track of the Wolf or Dixie Gunworks also carry lots of parts.
I had a CVA Frontier carbine, the barrel was messed up and I sold everything else on Ebay.


----------



## fishdog (Dec 26, 2011)

I called CVA to get a part for mine, they sold all of the parts for trad. guns to one guy. Call them maybe they still have the info.

Dixie Gun Works has alot of parts too. What are you missing?


----------

